# Look how I clean my mats. Wowowow I bet they are cleaner than your mats.



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello fellow car cleaning people.

I thought I would post a video of me cleaning my car mats. This mat was proper minging coming from my son's seat. I've not cleaned it for months and he sits there in muddy football boots every Saturday.

Now it's pretty dam shiney don't you think?

Linky:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Video is private lol
No point posting that....


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh dam, lol. How do I change that. Am desperate to show off my clean mat.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Aint got a clue...


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it still private now?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Can view it now, exactly what machine are we looking at here?


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

No in just watched it pal looking good !


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

That is some decent looking machine, best of both worlds!:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol take your time wont you.
A tornador would have done that in half the time and blown all the grit out.
But yeah "fairly clean" from what we can see


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol take your time wont you.
A tornador would have done that in half the time and blown all the grit out.
But yeah "fairly clean" from what we can see


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

AllenF said:


> Lol take your time wont you.
> A tornador would have done that in half the time and blown all the grit out.
> But yeah "fairly clean" from what we can see


There is always somebody / something better, bigger, more expensive etc. 
its a brilliant machine without the noise and the investment of another £500.- for a decent compressor.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

Spoony said:


> Can view it now, exactly what machine are we looking at here?


It's a polti vaperetto Lecoaspria or something like that lol. Basically a steam cleaner that sucks up all the muck it has loosened.

Can't remember where I got it, had it years but John Lewis have them On their website. Reviews don't seem great on the John Lewis website but I love mine. It's definitely the best way to clean mats.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Lol take your time wont you.
> A tornador would have done that in half the time and blown all the grit out.
> But yeah "fairly clean" from what we can see


Lol at fairly clean. I know it's a pants video, I did it portrait not landscape, but they are defo more than fairly clean.

Do you want to come round and compare mats? I bet mine are cleaner that yours.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol mate i do it for a living have done for twenty odd years. So sort of unfair contest really.
Impressive machine, if the reviews are to be believed then not so good.
The fact the arent available at the moment is also a tad worrying..... Summat about the handle joint breaking?????


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmm, Mine is nearly 10 years old and not put a foot wrong.

I had a look at that tornado thing, looks pretty cool. I might get one for my dash board and doors, window seals etc, but I can't see it matching my polti for mats. 

No offence or anything, but pro or not, if you are cleaning your mats with something that blows but can't suck, then I can sleep soundly knowing my mats are cleaner that yours, lol.

Lol.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Looks great Bucket.

Clean mat showdown on the cards?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks good, shame I carnt see how bad the dirt is before you started.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I like a bit of sucking too.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good video Bucket
Like the looks of that machine 

Nice clean mats in not much time. Result


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Tell your son to get off his lazy ar$e and clean his own mats . They do look clean and the machine looks really handy, never seen one like it before, I can imagine it's handy for lots of different jobs.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks good, shame I carnt see how bad the dirt is before you started.


Lol, I did ask my other half to take the video while I did the cleaning so we could get a clearer view of the dirt but she refused. Grr.

She said, if you are sad enough to video yourself cleaning mats then that's bad enough, but getting me involved is just cause for a divorce. Grumpy cow, lol.

But trust me dude, the mat was proper minging and now it's sparkling.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats a divorce then..
Theres a thread about marriage guidance on here somewhere 
LMFAO


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

Lmfao


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bucket said:


> Lol, I did ask my other half to take the video while I did the cleaning so we could get a clearer view of the dirt but she refused. Grr.
> 
> She said, if you are sad enough to video yourself cleaning mats then that's bad enough, but getting me involved is just cause for a divorce. Grumpy cow, lol.
> 
> But trust me dude, the mat was proper minging and now it's sparkling.


Don't worry fella, I trust ya.  we don't have no fakes on this site, well I hope not.


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

I put mine in the wifes washing machine they come out sparkling


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

this took me a good few minutes to figure out why a SEAT had AMG floor mats. Then the penny dropped.......


----------

